# Enterprise Entwicklung



## Gast (11. Feb 2009)

Hallo, 

ist es ratsam, zuerst eine WebSeite mit HTML und JavaSkript zu erstellen und dann diese fertige WebSeite in eine Java Enterprise Umgebung zu integrieren oder sollte man das alles gleich in einem Guß machen?

schönen Tag noch,


----------



## foobar (11. Feb 2009)

Eine Html Website in Java EE? Das ist nicht im Sinne des Erfinders.

In Java EE arbeitet man mit Servlets, JSP, JSF etc.


----------



## Gast (11. Feb 2009)

@
in eine Java Enterprise Umgebung zu integrieren

zu integrieren und nicht HTML mit JavaEE zu schreiben!!!


----------



## Niki (11. Feb 2009)

Klar kannst du statische Seiten schreiben und dann einfach in deiner Webapp einbinden. Wenn du dynamisch HTML erzeugen willst kommst du um JSPs / Servlets / JSF nicht herum


----------



## MarcB (11. Feb 2009)

Ich glaube (hoffe) das es ihm darum geht das grundsätzliche Layout oder einen Prototypen ohne Funktionalität erst einmal statisch mit HTML zu entwickeln.
Falls dem so ist, kann man das klar machen. Erleichtert die Kommunikation mit Kollengen/Kunden ungemein.
Wenn man gewöhnliche Technologien wie JSP einsetzt, wird man auch einiges wiederverwenden können.


----------

